# Pheasant hunting in the basin



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I am spending Thankgiving in Duchesne and am hoping to kill some birds. 
Looking for someone who has some birds and land. 
Any preserves out there?

Thanks WH.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

tribal land and their overpriced license may be an option.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Pleasant Valley Hunting Preserve in Myton 435-646-3194. Avalon Hunting Preserve near Randlett 435-823-6884. Mallard Springs WMA southeast of Myton. Montes Creek WMA north of Ballard plus a few WIA properties around Roosevelt. Pheasant is open on State and Federal land until Dec. 1. Quail numbers are good too plus a few chukar here and there.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

FN, Thanks, That was what i was looking for.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I live in Duchesne. If you need someone to help you out, I'd be more than willing. If you want you can message me and I can give you my number to call.


----------

